# Cost of Living



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to move to Cyprus next month somewhere in the Larnaca Bay Area / can anyone please advise me on what price I should look to pay for an apartment and the best area(s) for employment.

Appreciate it

Steve


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Steve, rental prices vary a lot depending on the exact location within the Larnaca area for example Mackenzie is cheaper than Oroklini because its right by the airport (noise), what you would want in the way of amenities (eg swimming pool), how many bedrooms and whether you want to rent long term or short term. 

If you tell me what you would be looking for then I can give you a range of prices.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Steve, rental prices vary a lot depending on the exact location within the Larnaca area for example Mackenzie is cheaper than Oroklini because its right by the airport (noise), what you would want in the way of amenities (eg swimming pool), how many bedrooms and whether you want to rent long term or short term.
> 
> If you tell me what you would be looking for then I can give you a range of prices.


Hello BabsM, appreciate the information and offer of help; I intend to start off in Aiya Napa and then move to Larnaca (or perhaps the other way around), I am currently assesing the best options for me.

Rental I think would begin short term and then perhaps move to a long term let, studio flat in a location for public transport / swimming pool not required.

I really appreciate you assistance BabsM

All the best
Steve


----------

